# Isn't it time this section had an FAQ sticky?



## Lord_Darkclaw (Oct 15, 2009)

I've never really rebuilt or restored a bicycle before - certainly not a vintage bike - and I can think of lots of beginner's questions to ask that I'm sure have already been answered.


----------

